# Reverse flow worth it?



## meat hunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Man I am full of questions tonight. If this forum cost me a dollar an hour to be on it, Id be broke. My understanding is that reverse smokers use more wood. I take it because the heat has to travel to one end then back again? Is that the reason? And when one says they use more wood, is that twice as much wood? Do they really make a more even heat and hold the heat better? Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not sure they use more wood than another smoker the same size


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok i just informed that the reverse flow may use more wood but mostly because you don't get the temp spikes and hot spots so therefore while its a more even heat it may use more wood to get the meat to the same temp


----------



## bbally (Mar 10, 2009)

Can not beat a reverse flow.  But it does use about 15 percent more wood depending on design.

Nothin makes better Q IMACO


----------



## garlic (Mar 10, 2009)

Having built 2 reverse draft smokers. they do seem to use a little more fuel than normal offsets. I have found that the difference for me is to be able to control the heat better, move the 'hot spot' and if there is enough material in the unit it will hold the heat longer toning down the temp spikes. My design has stacks at both ends so that I can change the temps to where ever I want them, Hot (over 275*) for cakes, under 200* for sausages and chicken in the same cooker.


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 10, 2009)

I've gone from using chucks to full sticks and cannot really tell how much more wood the Lang uses vs. an offset smoker. I'd think the Lang would use a bit more wood but as others have mentioned, the cooking temps are more even and less likely to spike. 

Love my reverse flow smoker, glad I won't ever have to buy another one.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 11, 2009)

Garlic, when you get time will you post some larger pics of your smoker and some construction details. It sure looks like a nice rig from what I can see of it.


----------



## garlic (Mar 13, 2009)

I will post pictures inside and out as well as construction and adventure photos.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2009)

I have two largish trailered pits. One reverse flow, one not... I can agree with the ~15% or so extra wood usage on the reverse flow. My reverse flow is 8'x30" my other offset is 8'x48". The nice thing about a trailered reverse flow pit is that you can move the 'hot spot' end to end by raising or lowering the end opposite the firebox... Lowering the far end, traps the heat under the plate on the firebox end. Raising it does the opposite. Either way, you will have 2 hot spots on a reverse flow. One on the firebox end and one on the end where the reverse flow plate stops to allow the hot air/gasses/smoke to rise.


----------

